# power supplies



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I just scored a huge lot of track.

I was wondering, (and I know you guys will know the answer) if there is a practical limit to the amount of track one power supply will work with. I'm betting the answer is yes, and if so, how does one go about connecting more than one power supply to the same track, while hopefully keeping the same voltage? 

I'm currently using a single old 14volt, which is more than enough to derail all my cars, and don't think I need more voltage..but at the same time I don't want to melt it down..

Please advise.

Thanks, God bless, and happy racing!


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Leonus,

It is a matter of voltage drop. If you run an armature that pulls a lot of current, you could experience a slow down on the far side of a long track. 

Ohm's law says voltage equals resistance times current. The longer the track, the more the resistance. Since the track is connected in a circle (electrically), the most resistance between the power supply and the car occurs when the car is on the other side of the track, midway through the course. The current depends on the armature in the car. So the voltage drop problem is greatest when the track is long and the current is high.

The voltage drop problem is addressed by reducing the resistance. Connect large gauge wire (low resistance) to a second terminal track at the far side of the track.

If you have a small unregulated power supply (like a wall pack), you should use a separate power supply for each lane. Unregulated power supplies have internal resistance that causes the output voltage to drop when the current is high. When a car leaves the track, there is a reduction in current and an increase in output voltage. That causes the cars in the other lanes to speed up (and crash). 

I do the wiring at a large model railroad club. We have a #12 harness for each of the mainline tracks with a connection to the track every 6 feet. We have no voltage drop problems. 

Mike Cook


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I do use a small unregulated supply, and do sometimes have issues with spikes when one car derails, or stops on purpose..

Not sure how to route power to one lane only, but sounds worth investigating. 

Also, you are saying that I could get another terminal track and put it in halfway around from the original, and it would supply more power? Will this work without controllers plugged in that track?

Looks like I need to do some learning about the wiring aspects of this...


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Leonus, what type/brand of track are you working with here and how many lanes? I assume 2 lanes.... ?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the key is power taps 

if the soldering process in not in the cards, you can as said before you can add more terminal tracks.

not sure what track your using, but you want to make sure the terminal track does not have a common connection between the 2 lanes, if so you have to cut it. also depending on how long the track is you may need 2 - 4 tracks.

plus 2 power packs if not using a 10amp(or more) power supply.
1 for each lane.
so 1 term track would have 1 PS and the left lane controller and the 2nd term track would have 1 ps and the right lane controller.

you would run wire from the term tracks with controller to the other term tracks that would power to the track at the far away points 

hope that is understandable.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

https://www.google.com/search?q=slot+car+track+wiring+photos&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=N4niUoTMH_H22AWPv4HoDA&ved=0CCUQsAQ&biw=1152&bih=589

big ling

but lots of photos of various wiring and diagrams.
take your time and let us know which one interest you.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*power*

photo of an easy way to get MORE Power!

Lots of Power options

From 
http://scaleauto.com/tomy/track.htm

8998 Dual Power Pack Terminal Track (hook up one power pack per lane) 12.60

8822P Tri-Power Pack (22-volt / 12-volt / 8-volt 1-amp plug in power pack) 29.95

DC power (watch out for the direct plug in wart with screws on bottom for alarm systems some are AC power)

also you can use Laptop power supplies, Nintendo game cube for 12 v., Computer speaker power warts.

Save the ends of controllers & power supplies, cut , strip, tape, try


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

One thing I can say about wiring is make sure it is a POSITIVE gate track. That way the positive rail is on the right side of the slot (depending on which way the car travels). 

This is something that a lot of people don't consider, but when you have out of town racers come to your track and they have their own controller (electronic) they won't work on a negative track unless they have the switch or quick disconnects.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very important: Make sure your power taps are wired in the same direction (car travel-wise) as your main terminal track!! Also, some terminal tracks share a common ground. Depending on how you run, this may be an issue (using your track as a two way street is the main one)


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

glueside said:


> One thing I can say about wiring is make sure it is a POSITIVE gate track. That way the positive rail is on the right side of the slot (depending on which way the car travels).
> 
> This is something that a lot of people don't consider, but when you have out of town racers come to your track and they have their own controller (electronic) they won't work on a negative track unless they have the switch or quick disconnects.


This is a must


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the info gents. I will be looking that stuff up.

I have a two lane track, old afx side lock tabs.


----------

